# Early 30's 28" rim questions  SCHWINN BUILT MEAD CRUSADER



## Nick-theCut (May 8, 2011)

I just acquired a early 30's Mead Crusader,and am totally new to prewar bicycles.  The bike came with 26" rims, but the fenders are set up for an original rim size of 28".  My interest is to get this ol' time cruiser riding with the most original ride, look,  and feel as possible.Can anyone chime in on early 30's period correct 28" rims?
What was the diameter of this era's 28" rim?
Tire info, or anything you guys want to share would be amazing.  Cheers


----------



## elginkid (May 8, 2011)

There are a couple of threads about the issues surrounding the tires floating around right now, but the 28" wheel diameter is 25" without the tires.  I ordered a new set of wood rims for my bicycle that use 700c tires (still waiting for them), but in the 30s you would've likely had steel clad wood rims.  If you're interested in a set of originals, let me know, I have a set of armored (steel clad) rims that I decided not to use.

Wes


----------



## chucksoldbikes (May 8, 2011)

and  where    did  u  get the  new   wood  rims  please  let me know    chucksoldbikes or  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## elginkid (May 8, 2011)

There are two places that I've seen them.  One is CB Italia, and the other is Ghisallo.  I ordered the Viaggio because it comes with a clincher option.  Ghisallo makes a rim that will actually fit singletube tires.  

CB Italia
http://www.cbita.it/?lang=en

Ghisallo Rims (more expensive, made of Beech)
http://wheelfanatyk.blogspot.com/p/ghisallo.html


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 8, 2011)

Great info for new wood rims.

*Keep it coming boys! What about original vintage brands? * 
My bike has a morrow coaster brake hub on heavily patina'd steel drop center rims.
Almost want to keep it original, but i think the back up 28" rim set up is going to display and ride nicer.     Thoughts?


----------



## Larmo63 (May 8, 2011)

Usually 26" rims don't look right with 28" fenders. During the "transition" period, '34-35ish, some bicycles had 28" frames with smaller fenders, spacers, and a 26" fork. I think that the Italian 700c wood clincher wheels and 40mm Electra Amsterdam tires are the answer if you have the money, for the strict 28" bikes/frames. I followed the links above and found them really helpful. Watch the videos on how the wheels are made, they are on the blog, REALLY interesting!!, just look for them. I have new found respect for the Ghisallo craftsmen who make them.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 8, 2011)

Thanks!  By the way i graduated from San Clemente High.
Those tires are perfect!
*Here is what i'm working with*





Any more thoughts?


----------



## elginkid (May 9, 2011)

I think you need to put 28" wheels back on.  It just looks funny otherwise.  Great wheels though...for a smaller bike.  Another possibility is Classic Bicycle Parts in Germany.

http://classic-cycle.de/en/home/

They have 28 x 1 1/2 rims for English Roadsters in aluminum, chromed steel, and gold pinstripe on black paint, and tires in black, grey, red and cream (with no reflective strip like the schwalbe set) which would be a less expensive alternative to wood.  Though it doesn't have the profile of an armored wood rim or an early clincher, it should make for a decent rider.  If I were you, I might order a set in aluminum, and pair it with the cream tire set.  Match your fenders, and the cream accents that I think your bike has.  Keep the wheelset you have now, and lace it to something like a sturmey archer kick back two speed hub and make it easier to ride.

Wes


----------



## Larmo63 (May 9, 2011)

This is another great alternative for our bikes!!  Great job Elginkid!! I went on this website and these are inexpensive and available. Website is in English too.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, this is what i ordered.

$172 is the cost for the set with shipping from England, not bad


----------



## Larmo63 (May 9, 2011)

Show us the bike when you get them on it!!!


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 9, 2011)

*Definately!* It won't be complete, but an amazing start.  Rims need to be rolled and saddle restored.  I'll give this thread a peak at before and after photos as soon as the wheel is built.
*I should definately use the original hubs to build these wheels, right?  I couldn't imagine using anything else.*

My bike is heavily patina'd and these rims won't be,  ideas?  brainstorm thoughts, before i build the wheels.


----------



## elginkid (May 10, 2011)

Leave them outside for awhile?  I would consider using different hubs, and lacing the originals to a correct set of wheels.  At some point I'm going to try one of the new Duomatic two speed hubs for easier riding, which will have limited visual impact (ie no cables, etc).  Also in my field of historic preservation, we have to distinguish between new and old work in some fashion, and I think your rims will do just that.  They will mimic the size of the original rims, but will still be identifiable as new work.  It follows the Secretary of the Interior's standards. 

Wes


----------



## Larmo63 (May 10, 2011)

I thought that the black rims with the gold pinstripe and cream tires would look sick!! The old hubs are fine, plentiful, and can always be taken back apart. I'd go old school hubs.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 10, 2011)

*Larmo I thought about it all day, thanks for your opinion.  I'm with you.  Elginkid has good bike heart.  *
The original set up is super rusted out, and all the spokes need to be replaced.  If i decide to restore them later, i'll rebuild it.  Something in me is really excited to ride with the original feel of the OG coaster brake hub. 
The Black rims would be good, they would probably blend better with patina of bike, too late for now.

i'll get some pics going next week or so,  cheers boys!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 11, 2011)

Go Sunday to the bike swap down on the Newport Penninsula, og New Departure hubs abound, and they are easy to find. They were built with excellent chrome in the old days and old good ones will be there.


----------



## Dan Jose (Jun 19, 2011)

This thread was informative. Hope to see the wheels soon.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 19, 2011)

These wood wheels are the bomb.... TOP SECRET...


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 29, 2011)

I just picked up some killer 28" NOS painted LOBDELL wood rims, that came out of an old Schwinn shop up in northern Wisconsin.  They are white -- more yellowish now, with age -- with a doubel pin in red and blue.  If there is any interest shoot me a pm and I'll send pics...


----------



## F4iGuy (Jun 30, 2011)

Pm sent!!!!



oldbikes said:


> i just picked up some killer 28" nos painted lobdell wood rims, that came out of an old schwinn shop up in northern wisconsin.  They are white -- more yellowish now, with age -- with a doubel pin in red and blue.  If there is any interest shoot me a pm and i'll send pics...


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jul 1, 2011)

Apparently I missed the boat...they're all out of the 28 x 1 1/2 rims...I just wanted the black ones!  Oh well...onto the next site...




Nick-theCut said:


> View attachment 20832View attachment 20833
> 
> Thanks guys, this is what i ordered.
> 
> $172 is the cost for the set with shipping from England, not bad


----------

